# Opening day bird.



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Took my cousins 12 yr. old son this A.M., got a late start the alarm never went off. Anyway head to the woods later then I wanted and set up in a different area then we wanted because we knew where the birds were roosted, set up farther away because we did not want to get busted. Set up the blind and got out of the rain, had a coyote come in to about 40 yds but no shot. I called a short time later and he thought he heard a gobble to the N.W. but I did not hear it. To make it short 1 jake and tom came in to the woods from the field from the S.E. at 8:30 and I called and they came right over to the decoy. The shot at 15 yds. dropped the biggest where he stood. 14lbs. 5"beard, now to get out with my 9 yr. old this evening and try to get his first bird.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Way to put the kid on the bird. Congrats!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I can not believe today, took my son out this afternoon, we saw 4 in the field about 300 yds away when we went out at 4:45. Walked back to what I felt was a good spot, set the decoy out in the field and got the blind put up. I called 2 times, and did not hear anything, 5 minutes later, 2 toms came running to the decoy. After several minutes of trying to stop shaking he dropped his 1st turkey at 17 yds with a 410. It weighed 17 3/4lbs. What a day!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Way to go Mike!!! Good job!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

First day in Ohio for me was ruff nothing wanted to talk I hit a crow call last night in the area of my set up and got a gobble but this morn not a peep weather must of shut them down 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

RobFyl, thanks. I let the weather forecast keep me in this morning and it would have been nice at fly down. I plan on getting out tomorrow. Good luck, hope you bust a big one.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Mike I stayed in too, I'm kicking myself now! Just drove by a field next to a spot I hunt and there are 3 gobblers in the field. Landowner told me they have been there since 7 am lol. I know where I'll be in the AM!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

congradulations, just love to hear about the success of the young hunters.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

RobFyl, thats how it goes. I went this morning and did not hear a bird, I saw 2 hens and had 5 deer walk within 30 yds. but that was it for today.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

eyecatchum2,
Congradulations! Good luck on the next one!

Bowhunter57


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks bowhunter. Good luck to you also.


----------

